
ROOT: analyzing, storing and visualizing big data - ghosthamlet
https://github.com/root-project/root
======
sr7201
Well, that's a blast from the past. My MSc final year project was done using
this, back when it was internal to CERN. Really glad to see it more widely
available, seeing how powerful it is!

